# Manually changing street date?



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

I had a question regarding street date on certain items. For example, say a CD, that can not be sold before street date, how would someone go about changing the street date so the computers would let us sell it beforehand? One of my ETL's said theres a way.. is this true?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Don’t do it. Spot will get in trouble for it. Let your ap know that an etl was trying to override a street date. CYA.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

You cannot. Even if you could, selling a street dated item before its date is a termable offense and target will get a huge fine.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don’t do it. Spot will get in trouble for it. Let your ap know that an etl was trying to override a street date. CYA.



He's my favorite ETL though ... and what is spot?


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You cannot. Even if you could, selling a street dated item before its date is a termable offense and target will get a huge fine.



But don't they have to find out that they broke street date to get fined? Or is it like in the system that an item was sold?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> He's my favorite ETL though ... and what is spot?


Spot aka target


adriennebolen said:


> Or is it like in the system that an item was sold?


sorry for the snark but, yes, target has a way of tracking if an items were sold, believe it or not


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Spot is target. Spot will know by the dpci & who did the sale. You could ask the etl to login on the register & do the transaction. They will get in trouble.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot is target. Spot will know by the dpci & who did the sale. You could ask the etl to login on the register & do the transaction. They will take the heat.


Etl shouldn’t be asking in the first place, that’s a termable offense for them to (double— them breaking the rules and them asking a ™ to break the rules) 

my guess is etl or this tm has a friend who wants something a little early


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot is target. Spot will know by the dpci & who did the sale. You could ask the etl to login on the register & do the transaction. They will take the heat.


Yikes because one of my coworkers reallllly likes a certain artist and asked the ETL (super chill dude) if he could sell him the cd before street date and he said maybe..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Agreed. That etl needs to get a ca.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Do you want to lose your job over it?


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Etl shouldn’t be asking in the first place, that’s a termable offense for them to (double— them breaking the rules and them asking a ™ to break the rules)
> 
> my guess is etl or this tm has a friend who wants something a little early


Yeah.. I guess my coworker was looking for the new cd shipments in the back and couldn't find them.. any idea where they might be? Are they locked away in the electronics room?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Yikes because one of my coworkers reallllly likes a certain artist and asked the ETL (super chill dude) if he could sell him the cd before street date and he said maybe..


Termable offense for both of them. I really don’t think you can override street date anyway. One time a random lean cuisine frozen dinner had a street date and we couldn’t remove it, we had to mysupport it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Yeah.. I guess my coworker was looking for the new cd shipments in the back and couldn't find them.. any idea where they might be? Are they locked away in the electronics room?


Ok A) if it’s you just say it’s you not “your coworker” although maybe not if your username is your name which you shouldn’t have done

B) we’re not gonna help you violate target policy.

c) these items have cameras on them. Just wait till the date. It’s not worth it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Wait till 12:01am on Friday. Use opu.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ok A) if it’s you just say it’s you not “your coworker” although maybe not if your username is your name which you shouldn’t have done
> 
> B) we’re not gonna help you violate target policy.


Nono it's not me.. I'm not that stupid lol I was just wondering because they were reallly curious and everyone was being so hush about it like it was locked away in a vault lol.. it's literally cds haha


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Nono it's not me.. I'm not that stupid lol I was just wondering because they were reallly curious and everyone was being so hush about it like it was locked away in a vault lol.. it's literally cds haha


Just don’t worry about it. If anything goes down it’s on them. Don’t take part in any of it. Again, don’t even think it’s possible unless you literally just no barcode it but the items have cameras on them so AP would still 100% know and term all involved


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

You did come to the internet to ask the question about street dates, instead of your tl...


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did come to the internet to ask the question about street dates, instead of your tl...


He went on vacation for the next week 😩


----------



## Walmart (Mar 12, 2020)

I think I have an idea of how to go around it, but I shouldn't say.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Walmart said:


> I think I have an idea of how to go around it, but I shouldn't say.


 what is it? lol


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 12, 2020)

It's easy to get around street dates. I'm not going to say how though because DON'T DO THAT SHIT. HAVE SOME COMMON SENSE!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> what is it? lol


You’re clearly trying to break policy. Why else would you care so much. Stop. Please. It’s not worth your job.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 12, 2020)

A lot of the street dated items for music and movies don't arrive to the store until close to the sellable date. Especially for music; sometimes it doesn't even arrive until the day of! This is done on purpose to prevent people from attempting to purchase before the street date.

Is it really worth losing a job over a piece of plastic?


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 12, 2020)

1. Yes, locked in cage.
2. Yes, on camera.
3. Yes, watched and counted.
4. Is NOT received very far in advance - so not much time to wait to buy it “legally”
5. Many, many smartass tm thought of multiple ways to get things early, by paying and not paying, by hiding and holding -- all were fired.
6. You, and your friend, will NOT be the exception.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 12, 2020)

This is exactly why some street date items are kept locked in an electronics cage which is kept locked in the SD’s office. Don’t try to beat the system. Any way you can think of to get around the rules, AP already knows about and is on the look out for. It’s not worth it, and you will be termed.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> 1. Yes, locked in cage.
> 2. Yes, on camera.
> 3. Yes, watched and counted.
> 4. Is NOT received very far in advance - so not much time to wait to buy it “legally”
> ...



The AP guy loves me though. I honestly can't see him snitching on me


----------



## JAShands (Mar 12, 2020)

First rule of AP is always snitch..


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 12, 2020)

OP is absolutely foolish. 🙄


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

RunForACallBox said:


> OP is absolutely foolish. 🙄



How am I foolish? Just because you guys don't have a good relationship with your bosses doesn't mean I don't either. I've been working here for two YEARS... I honestly can't see them firing me for something so petty and childish.. I'm not stealing anything I'm just simply looking to purchase something at a certain time


----------



## sprez (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> How am I foolish? Just because you guys don't have a good relationship with your bosses doesn't mean I don't either. I've been working here for two YEARS... I honestly can't see them firing me for something so petty and childish.. I'm not stealing anything I'm just simply looking to purchase something at a certain time



You’re very naive if you don’t realize the consequences of violating the street date. It’s not just a suggestion.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Yeah.. I guess my coworker was looking for the new cd shipments in the back and couldn't find them.. any idea where they might be? Are they locked away in the electronics room?


Methinks you're this "coworker"


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

sprez said:


> You’re very naive if you don’t realize the consequences of violating the street date. It’s not just a suggestion.


I can understand it being a big deal if I were to brag about it on social media and whatnot.. or if I were to upload music files online before street date but if it's merely for personal use, I don't see the big deal 
Should I ask AP before I do it? Like I said guys, he's really cool and I can't see him snitching


----------



## SurefireWolf (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> How am I foolish?


You're trying to buy an item before the street date.  I don't know the exact fine, but it's something huge; like over $10,000 huge.



> Just because you guys don't have a good relationship with your bosses doesn't mean I don't either.


I get along with my STL too.  Neither of us would want the other fired over getting a CD early.



> I've been working here for two YEARS...


Two years is nothing.



> I honestly can't see them firing me for something so petty and childish.. I'm not stealing anything I'm just simply looking to purchase something at a certain time


If you made the store get a huge fine by doing something blatantly illegal, they would most certainly fire you.  You may as well have taken $10,000 out of the registers for all the store is concerned.



> I can understand it being a big deal if I were to brag about it on social media and whatnot.. or if I were to upload music files online before street date but if it's merely for personal use, I don't see the big deal
> Should I ask AP before I do it? Like I said guys, he's really cool and I can't see him snitching


The law is in place precisely for situations like this.  Let's say there are two store in town, let's call them Target and Wal-Mart.  They are both about to sell a highly anticipated CD or video game.  Then, word on the street gets out that Target will sell them a week early if the buyer "just keeps quiet" about it.  Everyone in town that wants it goes and buys it from Target early.  Wal-Mart finds out about this and is furious, having sold zero copies.  Then the authorities would hear about it.
Out of curiosity, what CD is it?


----------



## Dog (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I can understand it being a big deal if I were to brag about it on social media and whatnot.. or if I were to upload music files online before street date but if it's merely for personal use, I don't see the big deal
> Should I ask AP before I do it? Like I said guys, he's really cool and I can't see him snitching


Just steal it AP’s not gonna snitch on you


----------



## NKG (Mar 12, 2020)

If the item is being released on the 20th and our system says the 30th you can mysupport it to have it fixed. To remove a street date is not something the store level can do.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

SurefireWolf said:


> You're trying to buy an item before the street date.  I don't know the exact fine, but it's something huge; like over $10,000 huge.
> 
> 
> I get along with my STL too.  Neither of us would want the other fired over getting a CD early.
> ...



$10,000? You don't have to exaggerate to prove a point. CD is 'Chromatica' out April10


----------



## SurefireWolf (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> $10,000? You don't have to exaggerate to prove a point. CD is 'Chromatica' out April10


I'm under-exaggerating.  Wait until you hear about how much OSHA will fine the store for a blocked fire exit.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 12, 2020)

SurefireWolf said:


> I'm under-exaggerating.  Wait until you hear about how much OSHA will fine the store for a blocked fire exit.


I'm sure Target has enough money for good lawyers. It's literally never that serious. My store prob makes $40,000 a day but honestly don't wanna lose my job so might just wait for the damn cd to come out


----------



## Dog (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I'm sure Target has enough money for good lawyers. It's literally never that serious. My store prob makes $40,000 a day but honestly don't wanna lose my job so might just wait for the damn cd to come out


Good idea maybe someone will leak it before then


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Since your tl is on vacation. Ask your SD for approval to buy that cd before the release date.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 12, 2020)

The fine depends on the contract and company. Could range from $10,000 to $200,000 per instance. Because this is considered a breach of contract it puts target in jeopardy of selling items from that company in the future. Not just at your store but at ALL stores. 

Go for it if you want - but as others have already told you - this is how you get fired.


----------



## SurefireWolf (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I'm sure Target has enough money for good lawyers. It's literally never that serious. My store prob makes $40,000 a day but honestly don't wanna lose my job so might just wait for the damn cd to come out


Yeah, Target would be totally cool with paying the fine because you needed your CD early.


----------



## Nauzhror (Mar 12, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> 5. Many, many smartass tm thought of multiple ways to get things early, by paying and not paying, by hiding and holding -- all were fired.



Let's be realistic. I'm not encouraging him to be a moron, but "every" moron that steals or does shady shit to get street dated items are most certainly not all fired. Many have gotten away with it. Is that many a substantial %? Your guess is as good as mine, but it's definitely not 0%.



adriennebolen said:


> The AP guy loves me though. I honestly can't see him snitching on me


Him catching you and firing you is what he gets paid to do. Trust me, he'd fire you in a heartbeat. He might even get a bonus for doing it. It'd certainly look good on his metrics for the year.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 12, 2020)

April 10th is 29 days away. Given this is Lady Gaga and you seem worried about obtaining a copy on the 10th, let's assume this will be a release that is not sent to stores until close to the street date to avoid leaks. What exactly makes you so special you can't wait another few days at that point? Just preorder it to guarantee a copy.

Also, it doesn't matter how long you've worked at Target or how friendly you are with any leader at the store. They are there to look out for the interests of Target, not you. It's called Assets PROTECTION for a reason and that includes the contract between Target and the manufacturer of the item to not sell before the street date.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 12, 2020)

Let me put it a way you'd understand:

Mama Monster would rather you follow the rules when it comes to this stuff


----------



## SugarSugar (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I can understand it being a big deal if I were to brag about it on social media and whatnot.. or if I were to upload music files online before street date but if it's merely for personal use, I don't see the big deal
> Should I ask AP before I do it? Like I said guys, he's really cool and I can't see him snitching



So you make up the story that it's for your friend but it's really for you. Eager to break Target policy. I wonder what other shit you would pull


----------



## Nauzhror (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> $10,000? You don't have to exaggerate to prove a point. CD is 'Chromatica' out April10



$50,000-$100,000, per copy, is the more usual amount in contracts. It's not technically a crime to sell street-dated product, it's a breach of contract. As such the amount varies on the product and the agreement between that products publisher and Target. CD's, books, movies, and videogames in particular all typically have contracts that result in the retailer losing the privilege to sell said publishers products for 6 months and paying fines between $50,000 and $100,000 per copy sold earlier than allowed.


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 12, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Should I ask AP before I do it? Like I said guys, he's really cool and I can't see him snitching


Go for it. Most of AP is chill like that. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

My dude. Ap has a metric on internal apps. They would love NOTHING MORE than to catch you. Why can’t you just wait another week at most?

also lol I called the “op is the coworker“ thing. Also I hope yourusername isn’t your name bc that’ll make it real easy for AP. (For clarity, Amanda is not my name, it’s a tv charecter)


----------



## Staffwoman (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I had a question regarding street date on certain items. For example, say a CD, that can not be sold before street date, how would someone go about changing the street date so the computers would let us sell it beforehand? One of my ETL's said theres a way.. is this true?



I don't have any idea how to change street dates. But without moralizing, at this point, if you're bound and determined to have it, just steal it. I know I'll probably catch flack for saying that, but you seem determined. If you steal it, at least you'd save Target the fine and lessen the chance you leave a trail. We have counts wrong on cds all the time. We've had up to 4 tms and an ETL searching through the backroom for new releases we should have but can't find. 

I'm not saying you SHOULD steal it. I'm not condoning it. But between the two options you are considering, you put yourself and the company in less jeopardy, in my opinion, by just stealing it.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> The AP guy loves me though. I honestly can't see him snitching on me


Maybe the AP guy is onto you and leading you to believe that he wouldn't snitch on you.  Wow.  Don't think that your AP guy is willing to throw away his job, just because it seems you're willing to throw away yours.


----------



## Just Vibin (Mar 13, 2020)

I love this entire thread.

Also, AP get their rocks off over internals. Doesn't matter how "cool" you are with each other.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 13, 2020)

There is no way unless the street date is incorrect. If it's incorrect you can mySupport it and they will remove it. The registers won't update fast enough when scanning the barcode, so they will add a override where you type the DPCI it will let you sell it until the registers properly update. This is why carton barcodes sometimes let you sell street dated products, because they most likely were not supposed to be street dated.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 13, 2020)

Lmao. , i had a team member  fan girl out over the new bts cd's when they were in our cage.... they wanted to see one so i  did,  but then made sure to over exagurate putting it back in the shelf for the camera.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 13, 2020)

By the way, I’m sure whatever CD it is you’re looking for is already leaked somewhere online. If it’s in the backroom at Target, it’s probably been uploaded somewhere at this point.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 13, 2020)

IDK if OP is still around on our forum, but... my two cents...

1. Your AP may be "cool" with you just like I've been "cool" with our ETL-AP and TPS/TSS as in having a good working relationship where we talk, we have fun doing our jobs, and laugh at situations after they've happened. Though I would never do anything stupid or against policy, if I ever were to, I know it's their job to handle/investigate it and would expect nothing less of them. If they are willing to "look the other way" for any reason, then they're not truly good AP TMs and I'd lose respect for them.

2. "It's not a big deal," "it's not like I'm doing _x_-thing," "I've been here such a long time," etc. statements are exactly what I'd expect from seasonals and minors who haven't learned ethics or professional responsibility. If Target said, "hey, we're not selling this right now" then it's not to be sold - end of conversation. Your personal opinion as to what is and isn't "fair" or "significant" is irrelevant to the corporation, and anyone who attempts to manipulate (or otherwise indicates it could be possible to manipulate) a street date should be fired.

3. Your question was asked and answered. "Hey, can we change the street date?" — "No."
You can spare us the "you guys are so uncool" semantics and go push that U-boat of freight, okay?


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

Okay maybe you guys were right... For some reason my STL and AP were standing near the time clock near the end of my shift but got called to the front because somebody was apparently stealing.. on my way out they asked if I punched out already and I said yeah.. they gave each other a weird look? They both said see you tomorrow (I'm scheduled tomorrow) but with a smile so idk. Maybe I'm being paranoid. Honestly could this possibly be a raise? I've been asking for one for a while now?


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> IDK if OP is still around on our forum, but... my two cents...
> 
> 1. Your AP may be "cool" with you just like I've been "cool" with our ETL-AP and TPS/TSS as in having a good working relationship where we talk, we have fun doing our jobs, and laugh at situations after they've happened. Though I would never do anything stupid or against policy, if I ever were to, I know it's their job to handle/investigate it and would expect nothing less of them. If they are willing to "look the other way" for any reason, then they're not truly good AP TMs and I'd lose respect for them.
> 
> ...



I would hate to be fired for simply mentioning something to my AP guy. I didn't do anything against policy.. at least not yet. I'm nervous


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I would hate to be fired for simply mentioning something to my AP guy. I didn't do anything against policy.. at least not yet. I'm nervous


I think you were thinking about it & talked too much about it. Spot is watching you. You came here & gave the name of the cd...


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I would hate to be fired for simply mentioning something to my AP guy. I didn't do anything against policy.. at least not yet. I'm nervous


"Yet?"
Just stop thinking about it. Wait for the damn CD like everyone else. 🛑


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Mar 13, 2020)

I have been in my store for well over a decade & have always had a good working relationship with AP. I also know if I were dumb enough to try buy street date stuff early, AP would have no problem promoting me to a guest. AP loves internal theft. It is an easy win for them.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> "Yet?"
> Just stop thinking about it. Wait for the damn CD like everyone else. 🛑


It's looking like I might have no choice... someone please be real with me. What's gonna happen?


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Okay maybe you guys were right... For some reason my STL and AP were standing near the time clock near the end of my shift but got called to the front because somebody was apparently stealing.. on my way out they asked if I punched out already and I said yeah.. they gave each other a weird look? They both said see you tomorrow (I'm scheduled tomorrow) but with a smile so idk. Maybe I'm being paranoid. Honestly could this possibly be a raise? I've been asking for one for a while now?


Doubtful that it is a raise. AP has NOTHING to do with TM raises & reviews. SD, formerly STL, has very little to do with raises & reviews. It more likely that they know what you are wanting to do & they will probably be watching you; if they are not already watching you.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> Doubtful that it is a raise. AP has NOTHING to do with TM raises & reviews. SD, formerly STL, has very little to do with raises & reviews. It more likely that they know what you are wanting to do & they will probably be watching you; if they are not already watching you.


Ugh someone else told me that they have to fire you while you are on the clock.. is this true? Is that why they wanted to catch me right before I clocked out? I'm so scared guys.. I swore the AP guy was not a narc but it's looking like $$ is more important than a friendship smh


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Okay maybe you guys were right... For some reason my STL and AP were standing near the time clock near the end of my shift but got called to the front because somebody was apparently stealing.. on my way out they asked if I punched out already and I said yeah.. they gave each other a weird look? They both said see you tomorrow (I'm scheduled tomorrow) but with a smile so idk. Maybe I'm being paranoid. Honestly could this possibly be a raise? I've been asking for one for a while now?



They needed to know if you were still on the clock because they can’t have a “discussion” about anything with you if you are not on the clock.

Ps - I don’t think you are getting a raise.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> They needed to know if you were still on the clock because they can’t have a “discussion” about anything with you if you are not on the clock.
> 
> Ps - I don’t think you are getting a raise.


But surely I'd get a warning first right? How do these things work? Is Target that cut throat that they would just fire you (even after working there for TWO YEARS) without a warning?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 13, 2020)

trusting the internet for your answers, is not a good thing. Pay raises are given at review time., if you earn it..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> But surely I'd get a warning first right? How do these things work? Is Target that cut throat that they would just fire you (even after working there for TWO YEARS) without a warning?


Spot will find a way to get rid of you, if they want to.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

I might just call out tomorrow at this point. My coworker just told me that they called him in for a shift tomorrow because they have extra hours to give away... the shift is literally the same exact time as mine in my dept. Does the SD take apologies? If so, what should I say? I need this job


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Ugh someone else told me that they have to fire you while you are on the clock.. is this true? Is that why they wanted to catch me right before I clocked out? I'm so scared guys.. I swore the AP guy was not a narc but it's looking like $$ is more important than a friendship smh


They do have to fire you while you are on the clock. Before you panic; it could just be a warning if you haven't actually done anything. All stores are not the same; the AP in my store takes this kind of thing seriously.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> They do have to fire you while you are on the clock. Before you panic; it could just be a warning if you haven't actually done anything. All stores are not the same; the AP in my store takes this kind of thing seriously.


Should I ask AP tomorrow before I clock in if I'm in trouble? If he says yeah I'm not punching in


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 13, 2020)

All this for a damn Lady Gaga CD.. I feel like such a fool.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 13, 2020)

Regret not going in, is not a good thing. Go in as scheduled. You have not done nothing yet.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> All this for a damn Lady Gaga CD.. I feel like such a fool.


as you should


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 13, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Should I ask AP tomorrow before I clock in if I'm in trouble? If he says yeah I'm not punching in


To be clear— they can term you off the clock, they just can’t do a sit down convo on why you’re termed with you off the clock. You might as well get paid for it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 14, 2020)

This troll thread is boring. I think OP isn't that naive.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 14, 2020)

Boring ?  No way.  I’m intrigued. 
OP, please update us.

I had said you are sure to be fired, someone here disagreed with me that 100% don’t get fired, they thought there were some exceptions.
Prove me wrong and tell us ‘you got away with it’......haha, I doubt it.

i saw a TL of over 10 years get fired for putting a hot item on hold - no notice - no theft - she wasn’t even the one that bought it !
Target putting guest first for ability to purchase and following street date agreements are taken VERY seriously.
TM have to go to the back of the line, with their hands tied. - NO special treatment.



adriennebolen said:


> All this for a damn Lady Gaga CD.. I feel like such a fool.


I agree, you are either an enormous fool or you are making up a story for attention. 
 I hope no one is truly that stupid to lose a job they ‘need’  by trying something illegal at a big Corp like Target that has seen it all.
i stand by NO ONE ‘gets away with it’


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> i stand by NO ONE ‘gets away with it’


There’s a lot of things target does wrong. AP is not one of them.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 14, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> There’s a lot of things target does wrong. AP is not one of them.


No kidding.  Sat on a jury trial where a group of 3 people used credit cards they'd stolen during an armed robbery at another (non-Target) store.  We convicted and a lot of it was because of the video provided by Target.  (This was before I became a TM; no way would they have allowed me to remain on the jury otherwise.)  Anyway, AP is smart and they have quite good monitoring and video.  I've been told that other organizations look to Target to see how it's done.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2020)

Holy shit you're stupid.


----------



## sfslackey (Mar 14, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> There’s a lot of things target does wrong. AP is not one of them.


I beg to differ but I won't say they would be wrong in most situations. AP will be happy to go on a wild goose chase even when their efforts are better focused else where. They want employees way more than guests.



adriennebolen said:


> Should I ask AP tomorrow before I clock in if I'm in trouble? If he says yeah I'm not punching in


You are incredibly stupid, my friend. How are you even still working at Target?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I might just call out tomorrow at this point. My coworker just told me that they called him in for a shift tomorrow because *they have extra hours to give away*... *the shift is literally the same exact time as mine in my dept*. Does the SD take apologies? If so, what should I say? I need this job


You're toast.


----------



## sprez (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m on pins and needles waiting to hear how OP’s shift went today.... 🍿


----------



## timelord78 (Mar 14, 2020)

I was told by guest relations to sell Pop figures that rang up with a street date. It was a glitch but how would any team member know that? The mydevice didn’t show a date but the register blocked it and we were supposed to magically know they meant last year and it was a glitch. They said sell it as no barcode and make the guest happy. Slightly different from your original post but just FYI.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2020)

timelord78 said:


> I was told by guest relations to sell Pop figures that rang up with a street date. It was a glitch but how would any team member know that? The mydevice didn’t show a date but the register blocked it and we were supposed to magically know they meant last year and it was a glitch. They said sell it as no barcode and make the guest happy. Slightly different from your original post but just FYI.


i wouldve have saidnope sorry. There’s no proof I spoke to GR or what they said. No way.


----------



## NKG (Mar 14, 2020)

OP- you sound young and naive. I hope this is a lesson learned.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

Soo.. next question.
Can I get hired at a different Target if I was terminated at another one?


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

sprez said:


> I’m on pins and needles waiting to hear how OP’s shift went today.... 🍿


One of the most embarrassing days of my life. At least I knew it was coming but the STL and my stupid phony AP guy both walked me out of the store (on a damn Saturday) in front of LINES of people at the register. I saw a few familiar faces too which made it all the more humiliating. I feel so stupid it’s ridiculous. This new Gaga album better be good.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I swore the AP guy was not a narc but it's looking like $$ is more important than a friendship smh


Me and my Ap hang out a lot outside of work but I’m pretty sure if I was to do something against target policy I could kiss my job goodbye even if I’m good standing with management and even the DTL that brought me back . Not even to mention my decade with spot


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Soo.. next question.
> Can I get hired at a different Target if I was terminated at another one?


Terminated or fired ?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Terminated or fired ?


That would be a NO


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Terminated or fired ?


“Involuntarily terminated” I think. I was holding back tears in the office honestly didnt hear a word they said


----------



## NKG (Mar 14, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> That would be a NO



Answering your own questions


----------



## NKG (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> “Involuntarily terminated” I think. I was holding back tears in the office honestly didnt hear a word they said



You knew what you did is bad. Learn from it and move on.


----------



## Snapeeee (Mar 14, 2020)

How did it play out OP?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> “Involuntarily terminated” I think. I was holding back tears in the office honestly didnt hear a word they said


I’m very sorry . Like NKG said learn from it . We call that morals


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

Snapeeee said:


> How did it play out OP?


“Involuntarily terminated “


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> I’m very sorry . Like NKG said learn from it . We call that morals


All I wanted to do was listen to some music. Does that make me a criminal? I still standby what I said. I’m mad that I never got to see that $15 min wage


----------



## Snapeeee (Mar 14, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> “Involuntarily terminated “


I get that. But at the beginning of shift, how did they approach it, etc.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

Snapeeee said:


> How did it play out OP?


Read page 4 :/


----------



## Snapeeee (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Read page 4 :/


So just in the office, and then you were out. Did they let you work your shift?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Soo.. next question.
> Can I get hired at a different Target if I was terminated at another one?


Not for what you did no


adriennebolen said:


> One of the most embarrassing days of my life. At least I knew it was coming but the STL and my stupid phony AP guy both walked me out of the store (on a damn Saturday) in front of LINES of people at the register. I saw a few familiar faces too which made it all the more humiliating. I feel so stupid it’s ridiculous. This new Gaga album better be good.


thwy will make an example out of people.

so OP... did you steal the cd? How did you do what you did?


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> All I wanted to do was listen to some music. Does that make me a criminal? I still standby what I said. I’m mad that I never got to see that $15 min wage


But why did you think that you, above all others, somehow needed or deserved to hear it/possess it first? Why the lack of patience? That cost you your job. It IS a big deal.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> All I wanted to do was listen to some music. Does that make me a criminal? I still standby what I said. I’m mad that I never got to see that $15 min wage


Not a criminal . However it does make you morally unethical


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

Snapeeee said:


> So just in the office, and then you were out. Did they let you work your shift?


I walked in with my coworker who I was planning to work alongside today and At the punchclock the STL approached me and asked me to meet him in his office so I went and AP was there and they asked me questions and told me it was “against policy” (they were being dramatic) and then they pretty much said I was done and to grab my belongings


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> But why did you think that you, above all others, somehow needed or deserved to hear it/possess it first? Why the lack of patience? That cost you your job. It IS a big deal.


Idk I love Lady Gaga tbh


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 14, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Not for what you did no
> 
> thwy will make an example out of people.
> 
> so OP... did you steal the cd? How did you do what you did?


No the freaking shipment didn’t even arrive yet -_- I should have waited and at least took the damn thing if I knew I would lose my job


----------



## Snapeeee (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I walked in with my coworker who I was planning to work alongside today and At the punchclock the STL approached me and asked me to meet him in his office so I went and AP was there and they asked me questions and told me it was “against policy” (they were being dramatic) and then they pretty much said I was done and to grab my belongings


What did they present for your termination?


----------



## Snapeeee (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> No the freaking shipment didn’t even arrive yet -_- I should have waited and at least took the damn thing if I knew I would lose my job


No cause then you would have probably been arrested.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 14, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Idk I love Lady Gaga tbh


lady gaga would be very disappointed in u


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2020)

Snapeeee said:


> What did they present for your termination?


Yeah this is what I’m confused about too


----------



## timelord78 (Mar 14, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> i wouldve have saidnope sorry. There’s no proof I spoke to GR or what they said. No way.


It was posted in Myguest by guest relations....... it was very real.


----------



## sfslackey (Mar 15, 2020)

This is so ridiculous that I almost think it is fake.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Soo.. next question.
> Can I get hired at a different Target if I was terminated at another one?


No. You got caught by spot.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 15, 2020)

/me watches in amusement.
Pretty certain we're being played but WTF, it doesn't matter that much right now.
It's not that annoying *yet.*


----------



## Yetive (Mar 15, 2020)

Well, given that she says that she was fired for buying early, but also that "the shipment didnt even arrived yet," I think you could be right.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 15, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Well, given that she says that she was fired for buying early, but also that "the shipment didnt even arrived yet," I think you could be right.



That, or they had other documented dirt on her that we are not privy to because she hasn't shared. Probably because she doesn't think it's relevant.


----------



## NKG (Mar 15, 2020)

Wait @commiecorvus has a point...I need proof that you have this cd


----------



## happygoth (Mar 15, 2020)

Yeah they aren't going to fire someone because they talked or asked about buying something early. I made jokes about getting some of the designer Style for All merchandise early and no one cared. I certainly wasn't fired or even spoken to about it.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 15, 2020)

This all feels very reminiscent of a conversation I recently had with my 5 year old when she tried to steal something. She understood that stealing was wrong but had no clue there were ACTUAL REAL consequences to doing it. She wanted the toy so she took it. When the realization of jailtime* hit her, she skyrocketed to a much higher level of maturity and morals than OP here.

*I know a five year old would not actually go to jail but that certainly got her attention!


----------



## Nauzhror (Mar 15, 2020)

Only way they actually got fired is if someone from corporate saw this thread and alerted someone from their store to watch them.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 15, 2020)

Using their full name didn’t help either.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 15, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> There’s a lot of things target does wrong. AP is not one of them.


Not at my store, we’ve had 2 APs fired for stealing lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 15, 2020)

Wait a minute, this CD has a release date of April 10th. No way Target would’ve received it already in the backroom.

Sorry for the triple post.


----------



## Dog (Mar 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Yeah they aren't going to fire someone because they talked or asked about buying something early. I made jokes about getting some of the designer Style for All merchandise early and no one cared. I certainly wasn't fired or even spoken to about it.


Yeah cause all the stuff was so ugly that they knew you were just bluffing lol


----------



## happygoth (Mar 15, 2020)

Bahaha! I ordered three pieces online, not much else was interesting or worth the prices.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 16, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> All I wanted to do was listen to some music. Does that make me a criminal? I still standby what I said. I’m mad that I never got to see that $15 min wage


First of all, why the hell are you acting like it's just a piece of polycarbonate and blindly ignoring that it's the focus of contract law between many very rich and powerful businesses? Are you so uneducated that you've never heard of legally binding contracts?

Second, why do you throw around words like "narc"? Quit with the wannabe play ghetto attitude and respect integrity and ethics. Try to absorb them. You sound like a stupid 14 year old spoiled brat who believes the world revolves around them. 

Reread pages 1 and 2 of this thread, where everyone told you things straight and you argued like a baby brat. Learn from your own past.

Be glad I'm not your mother. I still remember how to snap a CD in half without much effort and I know how to block computers from the internet. It shouldn't be hard to learn to stop phone downloads. It'd be a long time before you got music privileges back in my house.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m still curious what op did to get fired. Cd isn’t in stores yet and just talking about it can’t get you fired, only on APs watchlist.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 16, 2020)

With the way OP spent two pages defending a wrong position, and saying they'd get away with it because they are friends with AP and an ETL, I'm sure there's been a lot of dubious decisions and it was a death of a thousand cuts.  Maybe attempting to search the electronics lockup made leadership decide that the OP was ramping up wrongful activities and it was best to cut bait.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 16, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’m still curious what op did to get fired. Cd isn’t in stores yet and just talking about it can’t get you fired, only on APs watchlist.


With the OP's attitude what it is, I suspect this isn't the first time they've come to AP's attention.  My store's AP is smart and patient; make him suspicious and he'll be watching.  Maybe their AP thought something was going on but had no proof, had to wait for the right moment before taking action.
Or maybe this is all a big story, meant more for grabbing attention than anything else.


----------



## sfslackey (Mar 16, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> With the way OP spent two pages defending a wrong position, and saying they'd get away with it because they are friends with AP and an ETL, I'm sure there's been a lot of dubious decisions and it was a death of a thousand cuts.  Maybe attempting to search the electronics lockup made leadership decide that the OP was ramping up wrongful activities and it was best to cut bait.


That's what I'm thinking. Maybe the last straw. Maybe they decided to look at this person more because of it. Maybe it is just fake, hard to believe someone is this stupid, but they exist.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 17, 2020)

Apparently there's been talk since I've got terminated that AP's been watching me for a while now... this guy is so fake I can't believe I thought he was loyal.. lol. I made a joke about robbing the store WEEKS ago and apparently that was a big deal. I hate this place


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 17, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Apparently there's been talk since I've got terminated that AP's been watching me for a while now... this guy is so fake I can't believe I thought he was loyal.. lol. I made a joke about robbing the store WEEKS ago and apparently that was a big deal. I hate this place



Grow up and learn from this.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 17, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> Grow up and learn from this.


Okay mom.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 17, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Okay mom.


Lmfao case in point.


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 17, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> Lmfao case in point.


Why is everyone acting like they don't have fun at their job? Not everything has to be SO serious. I understand how what I did could be problematic but it's not that serious. And everyone bullying me during these hard times is not helping.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 17, 2020)

Mom still has a job at target. Do you?


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 17, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> Mom still has a job at target. Do you?


Wow so mature, grow up


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 17, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Why is everyone acting like they don't have fun at their job? Not everything has to be SO serious. I understand how what I did could be problematic but it's not that serious. And everyone bullying me during these hard times is not helping.


Lol oh no yeah I have fun at Target. I actually love seeing my coworkers each night.

We just don't do anything to get us fired. That's not fun.

Lol what you did was serious and is problematic.

Don't play the bully card. You fucked up, you keep acting clueless, you probably made all this up just to yank our chain, idk what thrill you're getting. Go have a picnic or something. Spring is here.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't know which is more annoying: obvious trolls or oblivious tuna.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 17, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Apparently there's been talk since I've got terminated that AP's been watching me for a while now... this guy is so fake I can't believe I thought he was loyal.. lol. I made a joke about robbing the store WEEKS ago and apparently that was a big deal. I hate this place


Dude there’s a difference between being friendly and not doing their job. My AP is super friendly with me and the rest of the team. But she would fire me on the spot if I did anything wrong. Your AP wasn’t being fake. They were doing their job. 

Also you never said— what did they fire you for? Talking about that stuff can’t yet you fired. You must have donesomething. (If you don’t wanna share that’s fine though)


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 17, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> Lol oh no yeah I have fun at Target. I actually love seeing my coworkers each night.
> 
> We just don't do anything to get us fired. That's not fun.
> 
> ...



I think you're right. This can't be real. Are they that dumb, lol


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 17, 2020)

People are that dumb and not self aware


----------



## adriennebolen (Mar 17, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Dude there’s a difference between being friendly and not doing their job. My AP is super friendly with me and the rest of the team. But she would fire me on the spot if I did anything wrong. Your AP wasn’t being fake. They were doing their job.
> 
> Also you never said— what did they fire you for? Talking about that stuff can’t yet you fired. You must have donesomething. (If you don’t wanna share that’s fine though)



I was terminated for "conspiring to break policy" and I might have maybe possibly kinda asked a new electronics team member to unlock the electronics room for me so I could get something for OPU.. long story short, the CD was not in there and I wasn't supposed to be there


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 17, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I was terminated for "conspiring to break policy" and I might have maybe possibly kinda asked a new electronics team member to unlock the electronics room for me so I could get something for OPU.. long story short, the CD was not in there and I wasn't supposed to be there


Hmm. Didn’t know conspiring to break policy was something you could be termed for.

yeah theunlocking thing was def not good Either


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2020)

Accepted the fact, you got caught. Learn from it. You will notice it most when you try to pay the rent & car payment, now. You have no money.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 18, 2020)

Provided you're not a troll - don't joke about stealing, AP is not your friend, you came here, and of course--

--the universe doesn't revolve around you and doesn't owe you anything. Take it from someone on the wrong side of 30 who wasted her 20s thinking that same thing.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 18, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Apparently there's been talk since I've got terminated that AP's been watching me for a while now... this guy is so fake I can't believe I thought he was loyal.. lol. I made a joke about robbing the store WEEKS ago and apparently that was a big deal. I hate this place


So real people do what you want and ignore what you want them to, rather than having ethics and doing the right thing and doing their jobs?

You sound like a completely spoiled brat, and you seem to think that Very Big Deal stuff isn't just because you don't want it to be.

You also sound like a budding criminal since you can't admit to fucking up and want to turn it to where what you did isn't so bad and everyone else is wrong for adhering to what's right.  This time next year you'll be saying that stealing wallets isn't such a big deal since you weren't going to follow through on your threats if the wallets aren't given up.

Such a baby.  I hope your mother also remembers how to snap CDs....and uses the knowledge on your entire music collection.  And wipes your phone while she's at it, destroying all those music files.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 18, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> I was terminated for "conspiring to break policy" and I might have maybe possibly kinda asked a new electronics team member to unlock the electronics room for me so I could get something for OPU.. long story short, the CD was not in there and I wasn't supposed to be there




My friend, I don't know where to start with you.
I'm going to begin under the assumption you aren't smart enough to be playing this as some kind of massive troll, and if you are, good job, and fuck off.

So the reason they gave you, "conspiracy to break policy", what it really meant was, you were too immature for them to want to keep working with you.
It shines through in every one of your posts.
And in how you seemed to think that two people, the ETL and AP, who had no reason in the fucking world to want the best for you, would turn a blind eye to your outrageous behavior.

Take it from your Uncle Commie, get your head out of your posterior and listen to the advice people here are giving you.
Don't get defensive, just accept that they have lived a few years longer than you and accomplished a shitload more.

When a company says, don't put this out until a certain date... don't think "I am a special flower, so I should be able to get it sooner."
Just do you damned job and don't try to make other people complicit in your narcissism.

I don't know how old you are but I'm guessing young, really, really , really, young.
So brush your ass off and learn something from this.
Fly straight and don't be stupid.
Next time, if you ask for fucking advice, listen to people who know better.

And if you want to take this advice personally and get snotty about it... remember my last post.
I said you hadn't gotten annoying *yet.*
*Don't make me get out the hammer.*


----------



## jackandcat (May 19, 2020)

When I went through orientation at our store (I've been with target in excess of three years), our trainer was very clear about the importance of this. At the time, I think the term "Embargoed Merchandise" was used.  We were told this was a very, very serious violation, particularly as it included not only "street-dated" specialty items like music/video/Disney but also recalled products.  I wish they still used the term "Embargoed" because it does have a more serious sound than "street-dated".

Target needs to be more thorough at training new TMs (regardless of where they work in the store or DC) about "Embargoed Merchandise".  They sure were back when I went through orientation. It seems like this is being left out of current training.

Sometimes Embargoed Items are inadvertently pushed out to the sales floor. It is NOT intentional. It is a mistake. Therefore, it's absolutely imperative that the Guest Advocate (Cashier) has to take a hard line on this.  If the guest brings up an "Embargoed" item, the screen brings up an unmistakeable warning NOT TO SELL THE MERCHANDISE, notify a supervisor and they'll have the stuff yanked off the sales floor ASAP. 

I've had some guests get really nasty about this, and we must take a hard line on this. On very rare occasions when the guest or their kids are behaving like a PIA - this doesn't happen often - I will point-blank tell the guests that it's a legal matter with Target of some sort of other, the item was put on the sales floor in error, I'm prohibited from allowing the sale as it's a fireable offense.


----------



## Lost12487 (May 19, 2020)

This was a master troll. Lmao.


----------



## NKG (May 19, 2020)

Obviously


----------



## Dog (May 19, 2020)

adriennebolen said:


> Why is everyone acting like they don't have fun at their job?


It’s not an act ☹️


----------



## Formerplano (May 19, 2020)

This is semi-related, but if this is the wrong place, tell me and I'll delete it. 

Has anyone had an issue with items being street-dated but still ringing up at the register? What is the policy with that? Since they ring up can they be sold, or should you wait until the street date?


----------



## Mikuhl (May 20, 2020)

Formerplano said:


> This is semi-related, but if this is the wrong place, tell me and I'll delete it.
> 
> Has anyone had an issue with items being street-dated but still ringing up at the register? What is the policy with that? Since they ring up can they be sold, or should you wait until the street date?


Usually this happens when the items street date was recently removed. myDevice updates slowly, registers update fast. The best thing to do is to find elsewhere on target.com and if the item is purchasable I would say go for it.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 20, 2020)

Street dates are "subject to change" and can become available to sell before or after the original street date. These changes are usually posted on Workbench. Call your ETL and ask if anything was posted, and if it wasn't, ask them how to proceed (sell it or not).


----------



## Formerplano (May 20, 2020)

This item has said this street-date for almost 3 weeks. My AP said to do a mysupport, which I got no response on. But one of my TLs said to just put it on the floor and to let it sell. Is that an ok response? I don't want to get in trouble for putting out a supposedly street-dated item.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2020)

Formerplano said:


> This item has said this street-date for almost 3 weeks. My AP said to do a mysupport, which I got no response on. But one of my TLs said to just put it on the floor and to let it sell. Is that an ok response? I don't want to get in trouble for putting out a supposedly street-dated item.


POS won't sell it. you're setting guest advocates up for failure. talk to your ETL


----------



## Formerplano (May 20, 2020)

No. The POS will sell it. That's the problem. I have backstocked the item and killed capacity on the floor but it is just sitting in back now. I never got an mysupport answer. It says it has a street-date but the register lets it sell. I don't know what store policy in this situation would be.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2020)

Formerplano said:


> No. The POS will sell it. That's the problem. I have backstocked the item and killed capacity on the floor but it is just sitting in back now. I never got an mysupport answer. It says it has a street-date but the register lets it sell. I don't know what store policy in this situation would be.


Oh in that case get with your etl


----------



## Formerplano (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys! Sorry for hijacking this thread!


----------



## Mikuhl (May 20, 2020)

Formerplano said:


> No. The POS will sell it. That's the problem. I have backstocked the item and killed capacity on the floor but it is just sitting in back now. I never got an mysupport answer. It says it has a street-date but the register lets it sell. I don't know what store policy in this situation would be.


If it's also past the set date that is a good indication that the street date was just a placeholder and was removed. It's only ever so often that something is street dated after a pogs set date. Our baby yoda stuff was street dated but we put them on the shelf because the registers would sell it and it was past the set date and "official" release from star wars.


----------



## Formerplano (May 20, 2020)

This item is street-dated for August 1st. It set on an endcap a month ago. Does that mean it shouldn't be street-dated anymore?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2020)

Formerplano said:


> This item is street-dated for August 1st. It set on an endcap a month ago. Does that mean it shouldn't be street-dated anymore?


Talk with your etl and worst case ask them to escalate the mysupport (they can do that)


----------

